# Pretzel Bites Stuffed with Smoked Elk & 3 Cheeses



## thoseguys26 (Jul 19, 2012)

I finally got around to posting this tasty experiment.  This was my February Throw Down entry.  Who doesn’t like homemade pretzel’s and cheese, let alone stuffed with smoked elk?!

Smoked Elk Roast

Pretzel Dough

Marinara Sauce

*Smoked Elk Roast*

Rubbed down my roast about an hour before smoking it with cherry dust. I can't remember what temp I smoked it at but probably around 215°F until IT was 140°F. If I find my notes I'll update this post later.

*Stuffed Pretzel's*

Ingredients:

1 1/2 cups warm water
2 tablespoons light brown sugar
1 package active dry yeast
3 ounces unsalted butter, melted
2 1/2 teaspoons kosher salt
4 1/2 to 5 cups all-purpose flour
Canola oil
Smoked Elk Roast, cut into small pieces
Smoked Aged Provolone (shredded)
Sharp White Cheddar (shredded)
Mild Blue Cheese Crumbles
5 quarts water
3/4 cup baking soda
1 whole egg, beaten with 1 tablespoon cold water
Coarse sea salt
*Directions:*

In a mixer bowl w/ dough hook, mix the water, sugar, yeast, and butter. Let sit for 5 minutes.
Add the salt and flour to the yeast mixture. Knead dough at medium speed until a smooth to form an elastic ball( 3 - 4 min). If dough is sticky, add 1 tablespoons of flour at a time until dough comes together.
Transfer the dough to a lightly oiled large bowl and turn the dough to coat with the oil. Cover with plastic wrap and let rise in a warm place until doubled in size, about 1 hour.
Turn out the dough onto a lightly floured surface. Divide into 8 equal pieces. Roll each piece into a 21” rope. Cut the dough into 3” pieces to make the pretzel bites. Roll each bite flat with a rolling pin and stuff with elk meat and cheeses. Fold over the dough and pinch the ends. Place on a baking sheet and continue until all pretzel bites are stuffed.
Preheat the oven to 425 degrees F. In a large saucepan, bring water to a boil. Add the baking soda and lower heat to a simmer. Carefully boil pretzels in batches. Boil for about 30 seconds. Remove with a large slotted spoon. Place pretzel bites on a parchment paper lined baking sheet, about 2 inches apart. Brush the tops with the egg wash and season with salt. Place into the oven and bake for 15 to 18 minutes, or until golden brown.
Serve warm with marinara sauce for dipping.
_Yield: Makes about 4 dozen pretzel bites_

*Marinara Sauce*

_This recipe is basically an online recipe adapted slightly. I don't usually measure this sauce out, just play it by taste._

_Ingredients:_

1 (6 ounce) can tomato paste
6 fluid ounces warm water
1 tablespoon olive oil
2 tablespoons minced garlic
½ of an onion, chopped
3 tablespoons freshly grated Parmesan cheese
¼ teaspoon dried oregano
¼ teaspoon dried marjoram
¼ teaspoon dried basil
¼ teaspoon ground black pepper
⅛ teaspoon cayenne pepper
⅛ teaspoon dried red pepper flakes
½ teaspoon salt
*Directions:*

Preheat a medium sauce pan over medium heat. Add the olive oil, garlic, and onion and sauté until onions are clear. Mix in the tomato paste, water, Parmesan cheese, oregano, marjoram, basil, ground black pepper, cayenne pepper, red pepper flakes and salt.
Simmer sauce for 20 minutes.
Thanks for looking! And thanks for the votes!













1.jpg



__ thoseguys26
__ Jul 19, 2012






Black & Red pepper plus salt rub













2.jpg



__ thoseguys26
__ Jul 19, 2012






I aged that provolone for 5 months.













3.jpg



__ thoseguys26
__ Jul 19, 2012






Started on the dough after the elk went in the smoker.













4.jpg



__ thoseguys26
__ Jul 19, 2012


















5.jpg



__ thoseguys26
__ Jul 19, 2012






Beautiful.. I almost just scratched the pretzel's and ate smoked elk.













6.jpg



__ thoseguys26
__ Jul 19, 2012






Not a long smoke on the cheese but it soaked up plenty of smoke flavor for my taste.













7.jpg



__ thoseguys26
__ Jul 19, 2012






Good thing the pretzel's didn't use up too much elk because I wanted a sandwich badly.













8.jpg



__ thoseguys26
__ Jul 19, 2012


















9.jpg



__ thoseguys26
__ Jul 19, 2012


















10.jpg



__ thoseguys26
__ Jul 19, 2012


















11.jpg



__ thoseguys26
__ Jul 19, 2012






rolled and cut













12.jpg



__ thoseguys26
__ Jul 19, 2012






The only 'making of' my sauce picture..













13.jpg



__ thoseguys26
__ Jul 19, 2012


















14.jpg



__ thoseguys26
__ Jul 19, 2012






Ready to begin.













15.jpg



__ thoseguys26
__ Jul 19, 2012


















16.jpg



__ thoseguys26
__ Jul 19, 2012


















17.jpg



__ thoseguys26
__ Jul 19, 2012


















18.jpg



__ thoseguys26
__ Jul 19, 2012






Gentle here. Once they start floating good, they're pretty much done. Quick process. This is where it get's the starchy pretzel flavor.













19.jpg



__ thoseguys26
__ Jul 19, 2012






I baked mine on this sheet vs parchment paper. worked great.













20.jpg



__ thoseguys26
__ Jul 19, 2012






Not the easiest recipe to make but well worth the efforts!













21.jpg



__ thoseguys26
__ Jul 19, 2012


















22.jpg



__ thoseguys26
__ Jul 19, 2012


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 19, 2012)

They look Awesome...Not many Elk around here but I might be able to think of something to put in there...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






...JJ


----------



## smokinhusker (Jul 19, 2012)

Looks outstanding! I've still got quite a bit of elk left so I may give these a shot...when it's cooler! Thanks for posting it.


----------



## thoseguys26 (Jul 19, 2012)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> They look Awesome...Not many Elk around here but I might be able to think of something to put in there...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sure you could figure something out :) Crumbled bacon would probably have won me the throw down! haha


SmokinHusker said:


> Looks outstanding! I've still got quite a bit of elk left so I may give these a shot...when it's cooler! Thanks for posting it.


It's a pretty solid pretzel recipe period. I had some leftovers which were actually good cold and reheated well too.


----------



## headdungsmoker (Jul 19, 2012)

Wow....looks delicious! Definitely one to try. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jul 19, 2012)

They look great!


~Martin


----------



## thoseguys26 (Jul 20, 2012)

HeadDungSmoker said:


> Wow....looks delicious! Definitely one to try. Thanks for sharing!


You're welcome.


DiggingDogFarm said:


> They look great!
> ~Martin


Thanks!

I never knew baking soda had such an important role in Pretzels.


----------



## thoseguys26 (Jul 22, 2012)

Next time I'm going to cold smoke the dough a bit while it's rising.


----------



## big game cook (Jul 23, 2012)

ya ide tear into them in nothing flat. good idea there. looks great.


----------



## thoseguys26 (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks big game cook!  It was very hard to take pictures and not eat em up.. I promise you that once I thought I got a good enough photo they disappeared in seconds.


----------

